# Lazio - Inter: 20 maggio 2018 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Ultima giornata di Serie A 2017/2018 con "spareggio" per l'ingresso in Champions League 2017/2018. Lazio - Inter, partita in programma domenica 20 maggio 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

La Lazio ha tre punti di vantaggio, quindi ha due risultati su tre a favore. La partita di andata terminò 0-0, di conseguenza se l'Inter vincesse a Roma raggiungerebbe la Lazio e si qualificherebbe alla Champions grazie agli scontri diretti a favore.

Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky e Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Questa è la partita perfetta per la "Lazietta". Per buttare tutto all'aria.


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa è la partita perfetta per la "Lazietta". Per buttare tutto all'aria.



Solo quello ci manca...


----------



## impero rossonero (14 Maggio 2018)

l'inter puo' vincerla... speriamo di no ovviamente...


----------



## Roccoro (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A 2017/2018 con "spareggio" per l'ingresso in Champions League 2017/2018. Lazio - Inter, partita in programma domenica 20 maggio 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> La Lazio ha tre punti di vantaggio, quindi ha due risultati su tre a favore. La partita di andata terminò 0-0, di conseguenza se l'Inter vincesse a Roma raggiungerebbe la Lazio e si qualificherebbe alla Champions grazie agli scontri diretti a favore.
> 
> ...



Vince tranquillo l'Inter


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2018)

la lazio è in caduta libera, senza immobile non vanno da nessuna parte.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Maggio 2018)

Immobile recuperato per la sfida con l'inter!! dai crediamoci!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2018)

Deve vincere l'Inter, così ci diamo una svegliata e poi basta con le squadrette tipo lazietta in Champions


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Maggio 2018)

Se vincessero le ***** sarebbe il coronamento perfetto di una stagione di *****... comunque a quel punto se deve vincere l'Inter, almeno che vinca 5-0, non potrei sopportare il solito 0-1 con miracoli di Handanovic, pali e traverse della Lazio e golletto di loro nei minuti finali.
Volevo segnalare l'endorsement della gazzetta di ieri... scandaloso: tre pagine dove si incensa l'Inter a tal punto che in certi passaggi si cade nel ridicolo, addirittura si legge che non andare in Champions per la Lazio non sarebbe poi un dramma in quanto non ha i conti disastrati della seconda squadra di Milano e pertanto sarebbe quasi meglio che si scansasse facendo un'opera di beneficenza...
Si parla poi di "Invasione nerazzurra all'Olimpico, con 12.000 tifosi interisti tanto che devono essere aperti altri settori per i tifosi ospiti", quando sanno tutti che in caso di tifoseria ospite numerosa il settore dei distinti Sud all'olimpico viene SEMPRE allargato fino a un terzo della curva. Non si capisce poi cosa ci sia di eccezionale in 12.000 tifosi visto che per un'occasione del genere dovrebbe essere la prassi (quanti Milanisti c'erano a Roma per l'ultimo scudetto, tra settore ospiti AMPLIATO ed "infiltrati" in altri settori? Almeno 15.000 secondo l'impressione mia e di altri) e considerando tra l'altro che le tifoserie sono gemellate.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Maggio 2018)

Se l'Inter va in Champions onestamente non mi fa né caldo né freddo, prima o poi ci sarebbero tornati, loro tra l'altro mancano in Champions da più tempo di noi, ed è tutto dire


----------



## vannu994 (17 Maggio 2018)

Io me la gioco, l'inter a 2,75 è regalato.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A 2017/2018 con "spareggio" per l'ingresso in Champions League 2017/2018. Lazio - Inter, partita in programma domenica 20 maggio 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> La Lazio ha tre punti di vantaggio, quindi ha due risultati su tre a favore. La partita di andata terminò 0-0, di conseguenza se l'Inter vincesse a Roma raggiungerebbe la Lazio e si qualificherebbe alla Champions grazie agli scontri diretti a favore.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Goro (19 Maggio 2018)

De Vrij giocherà... con in ballo tanti milioni non so come si possa credere alla buona fede, contenti loro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Maggio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la lazio è in caduta libera, senza immobile non vanno da nessuna parte.



Immobile è quello che sta incitando i compagni 
e ovviamente gioca


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2018)

Penso proprio che ce la faranno, aldilà delle scaramanzie


----------



## luis4 (20 Maggio 2018)

3 a 0 per l'inter.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2018)

Vince l Inter, la lazietta ha perso l occasione della vita domenica scorsa.


----------



## Gabry (20 Maggio 2018)

Personalmente spero in una vittoria dell'Inter. So che sono dei nostri acerrimi rivali, ma il calcio italiano secondo tornerà importante quando oltre la Juve, anche Milan e Inter torneranno entrambe in champions. Noi abbiamo fallito e ci riproveremo la prossima stagione. Spero che l'Inter ci vada in modo da tenersi i (pochissimi) campioni che ha e acquistarne di nuovi se ci riesce. La Lazio in champions sarebbe uno slot occupato inutilmente.


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Personalmente spero in una vittoria dell'Inter. So che sono dei nostri acerrimi rivali, ma il calcio italiano secondo tornerà importante quando oltre la Juve, anche Milan e Inter torneranno entrambe in champions. Noi abbiamo fallito e ci riproveremo la prossima stagione. Spero che l'Inter ci vada in modo da tenersi i (pochissimi) campioni che ha e acquistarne di nuovi se ci riesce. La Lazio in champions sarebbe uno slot occupato inutilmente.



Io non sono così generoso d'animo. Spero fallisca miseramente.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

Giusto scatenarsi con gli sfottò se non vincono, ma se vincono farò i complimenti serenamente 
Milano dopo anni si merita di tornare ad avere almeno una squadra in Champions, anche se quella squadra al momento non siamo noi


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

Gioca de vrai?


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Speriamo in sta Lazietta

Ma figuriamoci


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Maggio 2018)

L'inter ha approcciato meglio.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Gioca de vrai?


Si


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

cosa sbagliano questi cessi??


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2018)

Cos'ha sbagliato sto asino


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

*Gooooooooollllllllllllllll

Lazio in vantaggio*


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

Gol daa Lazie


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2018)

Goool


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2018)

Ahahahah Perisic


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Maggio 2018)

aahahahahahahahahah volaaaa un'aquila nel cieeeeeeeelo


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

Gran gol di faccia di Periscic nella propria porta


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Non esulto per scaramanzia.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Maggio 2018)

Attenzione che questa mi ricorda molto la partita dell'Olimpico contro la Roma che passò in vantaggio, prese 3 legni e poi...


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gooooooooollllllllllllllll
> 
> Lazio in vantaggio*



Troppo presto


----------



## 1972 (20 Maggio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Non esulto per scaramanzia.



bravo


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

Per stare davanti a Lazio e Roma dovevamo fare 76 punti!
Ovvero *51 punti su 57* nel girone di ritorno!!


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Palo Savic


----------



## LukeLike (20 Maggio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Attenzione che questa mi ricorda molto la partita dell'Olimpico contro la Roma che passò in vantaggio, prese 3 legni e poi...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

ecco lì il primo legno della lazio


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Maggio 2018)

Palo!

I soliti sculati...


----------



## 1972 (20 Maggio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Non esulto per scaramanzia.



che buco de cuore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2018)

La ribalteranno 1-2, tranquilli.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Eccallà

Pareggio delle melme


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Ma porca ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2018)

Il secondo dell'Inter arriverà sul finire del secondo tempo.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

La Lazietta inizia a farsela nelle mutande


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2018)

Onestamente spero che ci vada l'Inda in CL..


----------



## fra29 (20 Maggio 2018)

Hanno una fortuna sfacciata.
Impossibile che non vincano questo match


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

F-i-n-i-t-a


----------



## fra29 (20 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente spero che ci vada l'Inda in CL..



Perché mai?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Perché mai?



Almeno, forse, i nostri si danno una svegliata.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Maggio 2018)

Felipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

*Gooooooooooooooooolllllllllll

2-1 Anderson*


----------



## Kaw (20 Maggio 2018)

Felipe Anderson altro bel giocatore


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Contropiede meraviglioso.

Questo è calcio. Altro che tiki taka


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2018)

F.Anderson gooool


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Maggio 2018)

Grande Lulic... e grande d'ambrosio!!!


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Caaaaaalma


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gooooooooooooooooolllllllllll
> 
> 2-1 Anderson*



Giocatore scandaloso ma godo 

Occhio però che questi non muoiono mai, un rigorino epe il pareggio e poi la sfangano


----------



## LukeLike (20 Maggio 2018)

Comunque la Lazio non sta facendo calcoli, se la gioca a viso aperto e non difende il pareggio che potrebbe anche bastargli. Bravo Simone Inzaghi.


----------



## 1972 (20 Maggio 2018)

2 reti nel sacco, 2 goals mangiati clamorosamente ed un palo.........


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2018)

Io non so se ho mai visto qualcuno più forte di Milinkovic-Savic nel gioco aereo, ogni pallone buttato per aria è roba sua.
Addirittura controlla di petto quando gli altri saltano di testa. Una roba folle.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io non so se ho mai visto qualcuno più forte di Milinkovic-Savic nel gioco aereo, ogni pallone buttato per aria è roba sua.
> Addirittura controlla di petto quando gli altri saltano di testa. Una roba folle.



Contro di noi non ne beccava una, ma aveva un Kessie alle calcagna


----------



## davidelynch (20 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente spero che ci vada l'Inda in CL..



Pure io...


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Maggio 2018)

La Lazietta in Champions non serve a nulla e poi Milano deve tornare nell'Europa che conta, ci manca da troppi anni.


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2018)

Partita equilibrata, ma Milinkovic fa dannatamente la differenza in mezzo al campo.



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La Lazietta in Champions non serve a nulla e poi Milano deve tornare nell'Europa che conta, ci manca da troppi anni.



Se Milano manca dalla Champions da anni è perché semplicemente non la merita. Non basta la storia.


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Partita equilibrata, ma Milinkovic fa dannatamente la differenza in mezzo al campo.
> 
> 
> 
> *Se Milano manca dalla Champions da anni è perché semplicemente non la merita. Non basta la storia.*



Purtroppo devo darti ragione, poi quest'anno la Lazio meriterebbe molto più dell'inter.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Maggio 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io non so se ho mai visto qualcuno più forte di Milinkovic-Savic nel gioco aereo, ogni pallone buttato per aria è roba sua.
> Addirittura controlla di petto quando gli altri saltano di testa. Una roba folle.



Franck Rijkaard


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2018)

Io MS lo prenderei stasera immediatamente. Giocatore pazzesco.


----------



## Heaven (20 Maggio 2018)

Candreva 0 goal in stagione


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Maggio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io MS lo prenderei stasera immediatamente. Giocatore pazzesco.



Io lo avrei preso 10 mesi fa


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2018)

Che due squadre imbarazzanti


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2018)

Come giocano? Evito di vederla perché so già della rimonta Inter


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io MS lo prenderei stasera immediatamente. Giocatore pazzesco.



Ormai è troppo tardi io prenderei Tare piuttosto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Maggio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io lo avrei preso 10 mesi fa



stando ai rumor l'offerta del milan di 60 mil arrivò a lotito, solo che il vecchio volpone ne voleva il doppio


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io lo avrei preso 10 mesi fa



E lo so.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Entra Predator


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Eccallà rigore per le melme


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Mah


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2018)

eccola la


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

Brivido


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Fiuuuuuuu

Niente rigore


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> stando ai rumor l'offerta del milan di 60 mil arrivò a lotito, solo che il vecchio volpone ne voleva il doppio



100 mln a Lotito per Sergej e sono pronto a restare con Cutrone/Kalinic/Silva in attacco, con lui accetto pure Politano come esterno e Fellaini a parametro 0..

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessiè/Fellaini Biglia
Suso/Politano Sergej Calhanoglu
Cutrone/Silva/Kalinic​


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Infatti non era rigore, a sky già si stavano arrampicando sugli specchi.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Ecco Predator


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco Predator



Chi sarebbe?


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Ecco


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Eccallà

Rigore.

Maledetto De Vrij. Venduto


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Maggio 2018)

De Vrij maiale


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Finita...


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2018)

sono degli idioti


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2018)

Non ci posso credere.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Lazietta in 10

Espulso Lulic


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2018)

Che idiota


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2018)

Incredibile


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2018)

L'inter in CL. Si sono suicidati.


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Io spengo maledizione.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Non ci sono parole


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Maggio 2018)

Calma calma


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Maggio 2018)

Mancano 15 minuti considerando il recupero lungo, difficile che finisca così


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Maggio 2018)

..


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

3-2 Vecino

Inter in Champions


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2018)

come con lo strasburgo. si sono letteralmente suicidati.


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2018)

Addio


----------



## Kaw (20 Maggio 2018)

Scontato


----------



## Black (20 Maggio 2018)

no dai... gliela stanno regalando. Come si fa


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Maggio 2018)

La Lazio in questa stagione crolla nei momenti più importanti, giusto che finiscano quinti


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2018)

Cioè il cambio di Inzaghi, togliere una punta per un difensore è stato una cosa fuori dal mondo.


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Rovinata la giornata, saranno contenti quelli che la volevano in cl.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

C'è qualcuno sorpreso?

Si sapeva ampiamente è?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Maggio 2018)

Incredibile. De Vrij (si sa perche) e Lulic l'hanno decisa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2018)

De Vrji.... non posso dire altro


----------



## 1972 (20 Maggio 2018)

il fallo da rigore lo fa De Vrij , guarda caso....


----------



## __king george__ (20 Maggio 2018)

stento a crederci...

ma perché lo ha fatto giocare de vrij...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Cioè il cambio di Inzaghi, togliere una punta per un difensore è stato una cosa fuori dal mondo.



Non sto vedendo la partita, ma ancora ste cose? Ancora? Non riesco a tenere il conto di sti cambi ridicoli.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Maggio 2018)

Addio è stato bello conoscervi


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

Complimenti all'Inter meritatissima. LAZIO squadra inutile


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Che robaccia sta Lazietta


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2018)

Domani partono le denunce dei tifosi della laziett


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io MS lo prenderei stasera immediatamente. Giocatore pazzesco.



Anche se fosse il nostro unico acquisto per la prossima stagione, mi andrebbe comunque bene.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non sto vedendo la partita, ma ancora ste cose? Ancora? Non riesco a tenere il conto di sti cambi ridicoli.



dopo è successo in ordine: rigore inter, espulsione lulic, 2-3 inter.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2018)

Lazio senza attributi.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2018)

L'ennessima prova che Napoli, Lazio, Roma sono squadre inutili, che non servono a nulla. Destinate alla mediocrità in eterno.


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Incredibile. De Vrij (si sa perche) e Lulic l'hanno decisa.



Anche Lulic va all'Inter?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2018)

Spalletti.. Spelltti... lo sapevo che avrebbe portato l'inter in CL.. è una garanzia. Quando si capirà sarà troppo tardi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> dopo è successo in ordine: rigore inter, espulsione lulic, 2-3 inter.



ahahaha. Mi ricorda Spalletti contro la Juve che sul 2-1 toglie icardi e perde. Oppure Gattuso. Non capisco che problemi hanno gli allenatori. La melma nella testa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Maggio 2018)

L'ha persa l'altro grande mago Inzaghi...


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Maggio 2018)

Mamma mia che botta. A questo punto non me l'aspettavo più.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Comunque è da quando hanno preso Spalletti che si sapeva sarebbero andati in Champions. E lo dicemmo.


----------



## Kaw (20 Maggio 2018)

Tutto è partito da un rilancio sbilenco di Stracoso...
Questa partita è lo specchio della stagione dell'Inter, sempre messi sotto sul piano del gioco e delle azioni, ma poi in qualche modo l'ha sempre sfangata, oggi 3 gol su calcio da fermo. Pazzesco...


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> L'ha persa l'altro grande mago Inzaghi...



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Maggio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'ennessima prova che Napoli, Lazio, Roma sono squadre inutili, che non servono a nulla. Destinate alla mediocrità in eterno.



Basta vedere la loro bacheca


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Spalletti.. Spelltti... lo sapevo che avrebbe portato l'inter in CL.. è una garanzia. Quando si capirà sarà troppo tardi



ma che spalletti dai, è stato suicidio lazio più la solita fortuna interista di quest' anno


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque è da quando hanno preso Spalletti che si sapeva sarebbero andati in Champions. E lo dicemmo.



Esattamente..ed infatti eravamo due o tre a dirlo..

Ed è per questo che continuo a dire che con Gattuso non ci andremo in cl nemmeno con 500 mln


----------



## uolfetto (20 Maggio 2018)

non capisco perchè vi infervoriate tanto. a me tra inter e lazio non cambia nulla. non è che vincono qualcosa eh.


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque è da quando hanno preso Spalletti che si sapeva sarebbero andati in Champions. E lo dicemmo.



Sono intervenuti anche nel mercato di gennaio, e bene.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> ahahaha. Mi ricorda Spalletti contro la Juve che sul 2-1 toglie icardi e perde. Oppure Gattuso. Non capisco che problemi hanno gli allenatori. La melma nella testa


almeno avesse messo caceido. Niente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque è da quando hanno preso Spalletti che si sapeva sarebbero andati in Champions. E lo dicemmo.


Un po' come sarà la nostra stagione con Gattuso l'anno prossimo, a meno di botti assurdi nel mercato estivo


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Maggio 2018)

Questi andranno a fare anche un bel mercato con l'entrata in champions


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2018)

Se l'Inter va in Champions,De Vrij guadagnerà parecchi soldi di bonus


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

De vrij tornerà a casa vivo stanotte?


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Questi andranno a fare anche un bel mercato con l'entrata in champions



Il problema è proprio quello.

Tanto in Champions dureranno comunque poco. E potranno concentrarsi sul campionato.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2018)

Ma che fa sto Predator?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

I tifosi della Lazio hanno ben poco da incaxxarsi visto i precedenti. Anzi fossi un tifoso della Roma uscirei con un bello striscione OH NOOOOOO


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2018)

Complimenti l'Inter.. bastava azzeccare l'allenatore.


----------

